# Altums



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

6 months old my altums


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

very nice looking fish


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome looking Altums and thanks for sharing


----------



## chagoi99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Are they for sale?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Beautiful...


----------



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Beautiful...


Thanksyou, will have my fries of the Albino turquor discus soon


----------

